# how much money expected to embroider 3 color logo on hats and beanies



## watsindesigns (Oct 3, 2011)

I am looking to embroider hats and/or beanies for my clothing line's upcoming fall and winter lines. I am curious about the general pricing I can expect. I am located in Indianapolis, IN, and have yet to have success with finding an embroidery service. I would be looking for 50 pieces or less. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Walk&TalkTshirts (Sep 25, 2009)

This all depends and how big you will like the embroidery. 

Thanks


----------



## QuadGear (Feb 26, 2010)

It could run you anywhere from $2-$20 depending on the size and complexity, which results in the stitch count, which is what pricing is based off of. Any true embroidery shop will have a machine that does a min of 8 colors, so color isn't the issue. It also depends on the equipment the shop has, if they have a 1 head machine, the cost can be more because they only stitch one at a time, where a company with a multi-head machine can charge a lot less, but it also depends on their overhead and if they are owner-operated or have to pay employees. 

The only way to get valid pricing is to send your image out for a quote. Check all the garment shops, there has to be dozens of embroidery places in Indi. Just for reference, Embroidery Stitch Count Examples shows some sample hats with images and what those stitch counts were.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Talk to clark[USER=2446]@TC[/USER]bcorp.com for a completely custom cap from Vietnam.....The more embroidery the better the deal you will get by getting your caps from offshore...


----------



## watsindesigns (Oct 3, 2011)

royster13 said:


> Talk to clark[USER=2446]@TC[/USER]bcorp.com for a completely custom cap from Vietnam.....The more embroidery the better the deal you will get by getting your caps from offshore...


Thanks! Im all for order foreign, but I have found that a lot of overseas providers have high minimums. Ill be sure to give them a look though. Thank you for the recommendation!


----------



## watsindesigns (Oct 3, 2011)

QuadGear said:


> It could run you anywhere from $2-$20 depending on the size and complexity, which results in the stitch count, which is what pricing is based off of. Any true embroidery shop will have a machine that does a min of 8 colors, so color isn't the issue. It also depends on the equipment the shop has, if they have a 1 head machine, the cost can be more because they only stitch one at a time, where a company with a multi-head machine can charge a lot less, but it also depends on their overhead and if they are owner-operated or have to pay employees.
> 
> The only way to get valid pricing is to send your image out for a quote. Check all the garment shops, there has to be dozens of embroidery places in Indi. Just for reference, Embroidery Stitch Count Examples shows some sample hats with images and what those stitch counts were.



I guess I will just shop around for actual quotes. Ill be sure to check out that company. Thank you for your help!


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

48 pieces from TCB

I can land 150 caps for under U$700.00....Custom woven label, 2 or 3 locations, woven sandwich, etc....Plus flat panel embroidery is way better than embroidery done on a pre-made cap....Plus you can go on visor and over seam from front to visor....


----------

